# how do you PH DWC



## hippy59

I am building my own DWC 5 gallon 5 bucket system. I have grown in dirt mostly and about the last 3 years in cocoa, which I enjoyed and learned a lot. In my 40 some years of growing and having fish I have noticed that my PH will not stay down after I PH my water. I must PH almost daily for months till I break that PH barrier for my new fish tanks. so it will be the same thing for my DWC system. that's why the 5 buckets. I have looked at a lot of DWC, RDWC and UF( underflow?)DWC systems, all of which eather suck, is overkill, for what I want or just way way to expensive. so I build my own.

sorry I babble most of the time. lol. amyway I don't see how PHing my 1 " resevroar " bucket is gonna help with the other 4 buckets, that are all aligned in a c shape or even an o shape. the plants don't eat that much water. so I am thinking of just buying a very small pump to kind of give it a very small flow from my resevroar bucket to the number 5 or end bucket. I am not really interested in top feeding my plants as this is no longer DWC but more like a drip system.

how is everyone else PHing in DWC without lifting the plants out of the buckets all the time?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I do not run recirculating systems.  Tell me a bit more about your system.  I don't really understand this:  "so I am thinking of just buying a very small pump to kind of give it a very small flow from my resevroar bucket to the number 5 or end bucket"?

I think you will find that as the plants get big that they will uptake a lot of water.  Some thirsty strains can drink up to a gallon a day.


----------



## pcduck

I add nutes then bubble for 24 hrs then pH and bubble for an additional 24 hrs. Re-adjust till proper pH is achieved then use in buckets. I then let the pH drift to 6.1 before changing out the buckets with new nute solution. For me the bigger the rez the easier to adjust and maintain the pH.


----------



## hippy59

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I do not run recirculating systems. Tell me a bit more about your system. I don't really understand this: "so I am thinking of just buying a very small pump to kind of give it a very small flow from my resevroar bucket to the number 5 or end bucket"?
> 
> I think you will find that as the plants get big that they will uptake a lot of water. Some thirsty strains can drink up to a gallon a day.


 
Im thinking its gonna be 7-10 days between nute changes, and the pump would just add some of the reserve nutes to the last bucket to have a bit of flow to make sure everything is PHed\fed right. that's my thinking anyway.

 I'll likely just run it with no pump and see what happens. a lot of ppl seem to be having good luck with it.


----------



## hippy59

pcduck said:


> I add nutes then bubble for 24 hrs then pH and bubble for an additional 24 hrs. Re-adjust till proper pH is achieved then use in buckets. I then let the pH drift to 6.1 before changing out the buckets with new nute solution. For me the bigger the rez the easier to adjust and maintain the pH.


 
that's basically how I did my cocoa run, but the ph would always go up to 7.* the next day and the next and the next.


----------



## pcduck

What kind of water are you using? R/O water might be your next step if your nutes are unable to break the buffers in the water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

hippy59 said:


> Im thinking its gonna be 7-10 days between nute changes, and the pump would just add some of the reserve nutes to the last bucket to have a bit of flow to make sure everything is PHed\fed right. that's my thinking anyway.
> 
> I'll likely just run it with no pump and see what happens. a lot of ppl seem to be having good luck with it.


 
I do individual buckets and do not have a res bucket.  If you do not run a pump and recirculate through the res, I believe that it will be hard to get the pH correct in every bucket.

I have always done pretty much like duck.  I do not have to always be messing with my pH though.  I start low and let it climb slowly.  I also do res changes every 7-10 days.


----------



## sopappy

pcduck said:


> I add nutes then bubble for 24 hrs then pH and bubble for an additional 24 hrs. Re-adjust till proper pH is achieved then use in buckets. I then let the pH drift to 6.1 before changing out the buckets with new nute solution. For me the bigger the rez the easier to adjust and maintain the pH.



 If I may, what pH do you start at? 
Do you cap the containers over the 48 hours?
Do you have a bubbler in each bucket and or the res as well? 
tia mr duck


----------



## Kraven

Well here is my two cents, hydro is not hard but it is complex, as in there are many things that are interdependent on each other, My advice would be to try a simple 5 gal DWC, using the knowledge from the people around here, they wont steer you wrong and once you have the basic's down you will understand how making small changes affect your whole system. Good luck and green mojo brother.


----------



## pcduck

I start at 5.5 / 5.6 area and let it drift up. I put an air stone in each bucket and the rez when mixing nutes.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I am curious about the pH question in hydro. I see those who have chimed in saying that your pH drifts up. Mine always drifts down. However, I use Jungle Juice 3part. Is everyone else using the GH Flora? I am wondering if it is just the nature of the Jungle Juice that it drifts down or is it just the nature of the GH Flora that it drifts up, or are we doing something basically and fundamentally different that is controlling this?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hushpuppy said:


> I am curious about the pH question in hydro. I see those who have chimed in saying that your pH drifts up. Mine always drifts down. However, I use Jungle Juice 3part. Is everyone else using the GH Flora? I am wondering if it is just the nature of the Jungle Juice that it drifts down or is it just the nature of the GH Flora that it drifts up, or are we doing something basically and fundamentally different that is controlling this?



It's the intake of the plant. If you're doing DWC, this has a great chance of happening if you're not topping off with water EVERY day. If there's not enough food in the mix, PH will rise, if there's too much, PH will fall. Also, varying issues will make a PH drop.  But, you want to "ride the wave" and ramp it up from whatever your low point is (mine is no lower than 5.7) to whatever your high point is (mine is no higher than 6.3) over a set amount of time (depending on res size). My res is 40 gal, with an ATO water system behind it that's 30 gal. 6.1-6.3 PH'd clean water goes in that, and I start at 5.7 ph from a fresh change out. Over 1 week time, my goal is to float up.. however much. At that 7 day mark, I will "add back" nutes to get my PPM's back up.. this will get the PH slightly down, but usually not below 5.7 especially if I add back when PH is at around 6.1. After 2 weeks, I do an entire res dump and reset and do it all over again. 

I stopped using Jungle Juice, as PJ says it's really just a lower form of GH. I always thought it was great, and now that I use GH... I think things swing a little better. No idea why. 

PH is not ment to drift down.. I always thought this was subjective, but it seems it is not. You want to "ramp up" and rise over time the correct direction. It shows that the plant is eating (especially if you compare with your PPM's at time of rise / decrease) 


Hope this helps a little bit. Or confuses the hell out of ya... it'll do one of the two HAH!  

Much love HP!! :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper

My DWC grows PH drifted up also.,,and i use Dutch Master Ferts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have got some Jungle Juice, but have not used it yet.  I REFUSE to support Scott's and Monsanto, so I will never ever be buying GH products again.  If the JJ is just a cheap GH (they do seem to have the same formula, not sure what makes the JJ a cheaper version  of GH) and if it does not work, I will have to find something else.

Like duck, I start my pH low--about 5.4 or 5.5--there are nutrients that are not uptaken at levels of 5.7 and up http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908.  Why should pH go up instead of down?


----------



## hippy59

guess I'm just gonna have to get the system started and see what happens. I know it goes from 5.8 to 7.4 over night in a 5 gallon pail with stones but no plant, so maybe in DWC it will take longer to go up. (?) guess we'll see in a few months. thanks all.


----------



## pcduck

If it is doing that with no plants, you have not broken the buffers in your water supply.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> they do seem to have the same formula, not sure what makes the JJ a cheaper version of GH



It's roughly the same but about 4x weaker, according to PJ. Hence why you have to use so many ML's to get the PPM's to where they need to be. 

THG, if you want to use a great nute, and not support Monsanto, your best bet (and a nute I'm dying to use) is Technaflora. They are rather expensive, but seems to be a rather phenomenal nute line! I have a fellow grower in another state that's used it for 10 years, and loves it. I would recommend that to you miss


----------



## Kraven

Its what i used before i "got" switched over to an by my hydro guy...it's friken awesome, and i would highly recommend them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Kraven, why are you using AN if the Technaflora is better?  Which AN products are you using?


----------



## Joe420Camel

Hushpuppy said:


> I am curious about the pH question in hydro. I see those who have chimed in saying that your pH drifts up. Mine always drifts down. However, I use Jungle Juice 3part. Is everyone else using the GH Flora? I am wondering if it is just the nature of the Jungle Juice that it drifts down or is it just the nature of the GH Flora that it drifts up, or are we doing something basically and fundamentally different that is controlling this?


 
Despite the best help around, my DWC's Ph runs "backwards" too Hushpuppy. (GH Flora)

I've tried 24/48 hour pre-mixing with and without bubbling, using Epsom VS GH grow, adding KoobBloom etc etc 

No matter what, or who's advice I try, I always end up heading down towards 5.0 in 1-2 days.

Good Luck
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

http://www.technaflora.com/Products/BC-Nutrients


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Joe420Camel said:


> Despite the best help around, my DWC's Ph runs "backwards" too Hushpuppy. (GH Flora)
> 
> I've tried 24/48 hour pre-mixing with and without bubbling, using Epsom VS GH grow, adding KoobBloom etc etc
> 
> No matter what, or who's advice I try, I always end up heading down towards 5.0 in 1-2 days.
> 
> Good Luck
> :48:



You neeeeeeed to top your water off every day, especially if you have smaller res's. The smaller your res, the more it will fluctuate too. I try to not do less than 10gal in my DWC totes. I top my water up every night, and add back nutes once a week.  It sounds just like you're not topping your water off. This is critical. :aok: 



WeedHopper said:


> http://www.technaflora.com/Products/BC-Nutrients



I can not wait to try that nute.. once I can afford it lol! It's a bit more pricey, but the comparison results I've seen, seem quite interesting.


----------



## hippy59

ya, pretty much most of what I have read says the plants, once root are in the water, help to stabilize ph and sometimes goes backwards. so guess ill just get my system up and running and just kinda go from there. i'm about 3-4 weeks from being able to get clones.my room is just about read, just gotta vent it, hang my light and get the system put togeather. I've also read to add calmag last, after phing, because it tends to help stabilize ph.

a new adventure is soon afoot.


----------



## hippy59

yes I will have a grow log, yes I will be asking advice, yes I will have pics.


----------



## Joe420Camel

lol DGF, of course I'm topping off the res EVERY day...  
I have to add 1-2ml of pH UP every 20 hours so while I'm there, I add a lil water too.

a 5 gal tote minus roots = about  3.5 gal of actual liquid
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

5 gal tote.. to small IMHO  I didn't enjoy my experience with 5 gal systems.


----------



## jc2010

I do not post often but I read a lot. Do you have a water softener in your home. That can reek havoc on your phone. You stated that your aquariums fluctuate a lot. I have seen that if you have a water softener the added salt will change your phone. If you set your phone were you want it and it goes back up that is why. I also use the jungle juice three part with bud candy big bud and overdrive and have great results.


----------



## hippy59

with my tanks I run a system were I never change the water. its organice in that there are tons of live plants and lots of bubbles. the plants use fish waste as food and living organisems in the gravel eat what poisons the plants put out turning it into something the fish love. that's likely why its so hard for me to break the buffer in those tanks but once its broke its broke.


----------



## jc2010

Ok I under stand I have a 135g cichlid tank. It was a thought had a problem with a partner before.


----------



## hippy59

appreciate the thought. one never knows.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> 5 gal tote.. to small IMHO  I didn't enjoy my experience with 5 gal systems.




hello joe, an aside to doc, you mean 5 gal total liquid in the system or just the res itself? ie: what is total minimum liquid volume of 10gal? the whole system or just the res? <br/>
and what about adjusting pH daily, that isn't right, is it? no ramp there ???<br/>


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sopappy said:


> hello joe, an aside to doc, you mean 5 gal total liquid in the system or just the res itself? ie: what is total minimum liquid volume? <br/>
> and what about adjusting pH daily, that isn't right, is it? no ramp there ???<br/>



The  best part about us "trying to sort Joe's float issue".... and this is the comical kicker... he just ripped it up last round and did a great job!! LOL 

It's like trying to tune the clutch on a Ferrari...It still does quite well hah


----------



## Joe420Camel

sopappy said:


> hello joe, an aside to doc, you mean 5 gal total liquid in the system or just the res itself? ie: what is total minimum liquid volume of 10gal? the whole system or just the res? <br/>
> and what about adjusting pH daily, that isn't right, is it? no ramp there ???<br/>


 
There's about 3.5 gallons of nutrient bath in my 5 gallon tote.

Sure it ramps/floats, from 6.1 to 5.5 in about 22 hours... its just a VERY steep, backwards ramp 

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

hah


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Guys, I agree with DGF on topping up the water regular. I however disagree on the GH versus Jungle juice. I compared the 2 brands and found the prices are cheaper on the JJ by just a few bucks everywhere I buy it. I checked the feeding regimen for the GH Flora and found that GH recommendations are significantly higher ml than JJ during veg, and then about the same during flower. 

Regardless, of what each of us might like or not, I have used this for several years and have been thoroughly pleased with my results. Everyone who tries my smoke says its among the best if not the best that they have had. So I won't be changing anytime soon.

I tried the Technaflora several years ago. I still use some of the Technaflora products as their products are good. However, I found that I got better results and easier to maintain and use, and easier to maintain the pH drift when I went to the Jungle Juice. I never have issues with deficiencies even when I allow my pH to swing farther than it should, and my plants harvest every time with very little foliage loss except at the very bottom. I don't ever suffer with yellowing off in the canopy. Some of that could be my experience with maintaining, or my water may be helping, but I think most of it is the jungle juice and my hydro system.  But I am biased :ignore:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hush, I am glad to know that about the JJ, which I have and will be using here in a week or so.  I am almost out of the GH Flora series and was hoping that the JJ would be a good substitute.


----------



## sopappy

Joe420Camel said:


> There's about 3.5 gallons of nutrient bath in my 5 gallon tote.
> 
> Sure it ramps/floats, from 6.1 to 5.5 in about 22 hours... its just a VERY steep, backwards ramp
> 
> :48:



I found it! 
Hello Joe. I finally got a ramp going and it's going backwards. 5.6 to 5.3 in about 48 hrs. Does this now mean I start my next change at high end 6.1 ?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

IF that pattern keeps going, yes defiantly start around 6.0 - 6.1 and try not to let it go below 5.6 - 5.5 

The problem comes when you assume its going to go down and it goes up (or vice versa) 
If, for example, you start @ 6.0 and it goes up from there, you've locked out lots of nutrients available to the plant @ lower pH's and absorbed too much of the few @ that high pH and gone toxic. (not good!)

Bottom line is keep your nute bath's pH moving and between 6.1 and 5.6, which-ever way it wants to drift.

:48: 

View attachment ebfcab60919a1ca8d4272cdd85a168af.jpg


View attachment NutrientAvailabilityChart_225x308.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> IF that pattern keeps going, yes defiantly start around 6.0 - 6.1 and try not to let it go below 5.6 - 5.5
> 
> The problem comes when you assume its going to go down and it goes up (or vice versa)
> If, for example, you start @ 6.0 and it goes up from there, you've locked out lots of nutrients available to the plant @ lower pH's and absorbed too much of the few @ that high pH and gone toxic. (not good!)
> 
> Bottom line is keep your nute bath's pH moving and between 6.1 and 5.6, which-ever way it wants to drift.
> 
> 
> :48:



Dam, if I guess wrong, I waste 10 gals of nuted water :-(
as i assume I must do a nute change when i go above or below range.
THANKS, Joe
and yup, 3:20, close enough, don't mind if I do


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

oh heck NO!

use pH+ or pH- to adjust

[ame]http://smile.amazon.com/Hydroponic-pH-Down-Control-Kit/dp/B00TYW6Q58/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1444508781&sr=8-2&keywords=ph+control[/ame]

:48:


EDIT:

I use the same nute bath for 2 weeks...

- mix-up the full strength bath 
- adjust pH 
- bubble 12-24 
- check/adjust pH as needed 
- USE
- check pH every 12-24
---add plain water and adjust pH as needed for 7 days (swing between 5.5 and 6.1)

(I usually make 1 gallon extra @ the start)
- replenish the nutes (watching so as to not burn with too much/too strong a mix)
- add water and adjust pH as needed for another 7 days.

- start over

A trustable pH and ppm meter are a necessity for a healthy hydro grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy

:yeahthat:


----------



## sopappy

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> oh heck NO!
> 
> use pH+ or pH- to adjust
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TYW6Q58/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> :48:
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I use the same nute bath for 2 weeks...
> 
> - mix-up the full strength bath
> - adjust pH
> - bubble 12-24
> - check/adjust pH as needed
> - USE
> - check pH every 12-24
> ---add plain water and adjust pH as needed for 7 days (swing between 5.5 and 6.1)
> 
> (I usually make 1 gallon extra @ the start)
> - replenish the nutes (watching so as to not burn with too much/too strong a mix)
> - add water and adjust pH as needed for another 7 days.
> 
> - start over
> 
> A trustable pH and ppm meter are a necessity for a healthy hydro grow.



D'oh, of course, adjust pH....thanks. I'm pre-occupied, they won't eat so I'm thinking nute change to lower ppms.
One more quick one...
If the pH is NOT changing, do you help it along or leave it?
ie sitting at 5.3, needs a qt, add 5.7 water? or 5.3 and wait?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

first, catch it before it gets all the way down to 5.3 if @ all possible (5.5 - 6.1)

My veg isn't moving (either) so I'm artificially drifting (too)
I started @ 5.7 assuming it would move one way or the other, (5.7 left me .2 swing DOWN to catch it before it went below 5.5 ) 
but it just sat there for 4 days and that's just too long.  so... I added (+) to it to hit 5.9 .  let it sit there for a few days and now (tomorrow)
 I'm going to push it up to 6.1 for a few. 
if things still arnt changing on their own I'll replenish my nutes, since its been (more than) a week (but I'm in VEG) of just water 
and pH adjust and this time start @ 5.5 but keep a CLOSE eye on it (the whole assume = A$$-u-me thing and all)


----

I've been known to squirt 1-2 ml of pH adjust directly into my res but it "should" be as diluted as possible before adding to your res.
give the res a good 5-15 minutes to thoroughly mix and your meter a good amount of time to read.


:48:


----------



## sopappy

Thanks for the detail, Joe. After 4 of you guys have tried, I think it's finally starting to gel. I'm at almost 5.ONE this morning so I tried to get it to 5.7 and overshot the runway.
It's at 6.2 and I'm hoping it ramps down.
So far, all they've been doing is drinking.

And for fodder if anyone wants to play some more.

I don't see what so wrong about going below 5.7 
from the chart, (nice, thanks) even at 5.0, they're only denied N and here's a fresh picture, I think they look lush, they've been around 5.3 all week 

View attachment gang.JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> they're only denied N



ONLY?! lol!!!! C-mon now... what's the most important macro nutrient during veg? 

Any guesses?


----------



## Grower13

I gotta chime in on this......... My ph falls in my 30 gallon res........ part of it is water use/evaporation........ I also believe my PH down is causing part of it......... I believe it doesn't evaporate off like the water does and I know it isn't being used by the plants .......meaning there is more ml per gallon of it as the water gets used or evaporates off........ when I add back/top off my res it will bring the ph back up to almost where it started originally.......  so rather than fight what my water wants to do I let it drift down through the range and top off when the ph starts getting low.........  use GH products for now......... and don't think the product I use effects the water ph drifting up or down......... My water starts off at a ph of 7.7 or 7.8 out of the tap........... maybe the starting ph of the water determines if your ph will fall or rise...... because of the amounts of ph  down needed to get the water at the right ph.

I never let my ph get below 5.5 or get above 6.3 if I'm hand watering in veg  I set water at 5.8 to 6.0.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ONLY?! lol!!!! C-mon now... what's the most important macro nutrient during veg?
> 
> Any guesses?



Nitrogen?
:rofl:
Well, I won't soon forget that
hmmmmm, they do look a little pale to me now too.


----------



## Grower13

sopappy said:


> Nitrogen?
> :rofl:
> Well, I won't soon forget that
> hmmmmm, they do look a little pale to me now too.


 


they do look like they could use some N sopappy.  :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy

The good thing about hydro is that you can go way out of range on the pH as long as you don't let it set there for several days like that. I have had mine drop to 4.8 many times over a few days. You will find the pH drifts slower when the nute solution is fresh, but the older it gets, the faster it drifts. That is because of the amount of chemicals in the water has changed quite a bit as the plant has removed what it wants from the solution.

I have also found that the pH drifts far less for me during veg than during flower. If it tends to stay put for several days, I will also help it by adjusting it some one direction or other and then see what it does. If it becomes a problem, I just dump it and do a new batch.

Don't worry Pappy, you will get the hang of it. It isn't really complicated, it just has some nuance to it for the different chemical combinations and different plant strain needs. But you will learn the nuances over time.


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> The good thing about hydro is that you can go way out of range on the pH as long as you don't let it set there for several days like that. I have had mine drop to 4.8 many times over a few days. You will find the pH drifts slower when the nute solution is fresh, but the older it gets, the faster it drifts. That is because of the amount of chemicals in the water has changed quite a bit as the plant has removed what it wants from the solution.
> 
> I have also found that the pH drifts far less for me during veg than during flower. If it tends to stay put for several days, I will also help it by adjusting it some one direction or other and then see what it does. If it becomes a problem, I just dump it and do a new batch.
> 
> Don't worry Pappy, you will get the hang of it. It isn't really complicated, it just has some nuance to it for the different chemical combinations and different plant strain needs. But you will learn the nuances over time.



Nuances. I'll say. I'll take a reading and I'm always sitting there second guessing what I'll pH the water I'll use to top it up.


----------



## sopappy

Grower13 said:


> they do look like they could use some N sopappy.  :48:



I think Nitrogen is highly over-rated. 
I did a change and trying PH of 6.3, they were darker in HOURS.


----------



## Hushpuppy

That should tell you something to remember for future reference.:yay: You can have plenty of nutrients in your medium but if the pH is off so that those nutrients are not able to be absorbed by the plant then you will have unhealthy plants at least and plants dying from deficiencies at worst.

The longer people work with growing MJ, especially in hydroponics, the more you will learn that everything is about chemistry and math. It is profound when you think about it. Everything that exists is related to everything else and comes together at a crossroads that connects chemistry, electricity(which is actually a property of chemistry), and mathematics(which is the measure of chemistry).:huh: profound


----------



## sopappy

Hushpuppy said:


> That should tell you something to remember for future reference.:yay: You can have plenty of nutrients in your medium but if the pH is off so that those nutrients are not able to be absorbed by the plant then you will have unhealthy plants at least and plants dying from deficiencies at worst.
> 
> The longer people work with growing MJ, especially in hydroponics, the more you will learn that everything is about chemistry and math. It is profound when you think about it. Everything that exists is related to everything else and comes together at a crossroads that connects chemistry, electricity(which is actually a property of chemistry), and mathematics(which is the measure of chemistry).:huh: profound



How ironic, sort of like the MJ version of us dying of thirst on an ocean.

Mathematics, electricity, chemistry, and I bring 'likes yardwork' to the table.


----------



## hippy59

a lot of good info has come forth. I feel much more convident going into my first DWC grow.


----------



## sopappy

hippy59 said:


> a lot of good info has come forth. I feel much more convident going into my first DWC grow.



Info packed thread alright, thank YOU for starting it!

but really, I just took right over there these last few posts. Isn't that hijacking a thread? Is it rude?
I'm thinking Hippy and I got some great info there but I'm Canadian eh? Do I have to apologize for this?


----------



## hippy59

you didn't hijack in my book. lol


----------



## sopappy

hippy59 said:


> you didn't hijack in my book. lol



Great!
My first try at hydro I got Pythium :-(
THAT is what I'd worry about if this is your first go.... but you've been at this 30 years, it shouldn't be a problem 
but it's fun to follow grows, are you doing it here or starting another thread?


----------



## hippy59

another thread. 30 years don't mean squat since its been mostly on-off-on again. lol. and different places. never did hydro tho so this will be totally new.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I just love DWC.  You will get the hang of it before you know it.


----------



## WeedHopper

DWC is my favorite way to grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have 3 different forms of Hydro in my room, I just realized lol. 

Flood and Drain table for veg 
Ebb and Flow system powering 32 sites within two different 4.5' x 4.5' tents (16 in each)
DWC (18 gal totes) in both my 2.5' x 2.5' tent and HPS 4.5' x 4.5' tent 

I'm having some serious fun over here. Wooooooo!!!  


I have to admit, the most fun of all of them is DWC. I just need to setup an ATO for them because topping them off everyday myself is just slightly annoying. ATO's are amazinggggggg... I have two of those setup. One on the Ebb/Gro and one on the Flood N Drain. 

Whheeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I have 3 different forms of Hydro in my room,....snipped



I got all confused one day looking at your pictures and went to your profile to see if there was any info (rather than ask old questions)
You might paste that post there somewhere, quite the set-up, impressive!
I'm getting you one of those fake campfires for Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Sopappy, I enjoy the setup(s) for sure!! 

WOO HOO a fake campfire?!?!! :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I have 3 different forms of Hydro in my room, I just realized lol.
> 
> Flood and Drain table for veg
> Ebb and Flow system powering 32 sites within two different 4.5' x 4.5' tents (16 in each)
> DWC (18 gal totes) in both my 2.5' x 2.5' tent and HPS 4.5' x 4.5' tent
> 
> I'm having some serious fun over here. Wooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> I have to admit, the most fun of all of them is DWC. I just need to setup an ATO for them because topping them off everyday myself is just slightly annoying. ATO's are amazinggggggg... I have two of those setup. One on the Ebb/Gro and one on the Flood N Drain.
> 
> Whheeeeeeeeeee


What is an ATO?


----------



## Joe420Camel

Auto Top Off

(not the kind you get @ the titty-bar either) 

:48:


----------



## hippy59

ya im looking into an ato for mine. something with a float.


----------



## Joe420Camel

hippy59 said:


> ya im looking into an ato for mine. something with a float.


http://www.mcmaster.com/#float-valves/=zh9qtj  has caught my eye before but I don't use that or any ATO ... yet

edit:  wont link direct, its the:  Space-Saving Nylon Float Valves

EDIT2: http://www.mcmaster.com/#46585k42/=zh9sio
plumb that to a "bucket" and gravity feed. 
just have a manual stop flow valve you can shut it all down with (too)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh Okay.
Titty Bar,,,whats that. :rofl:


----------



## hippy59

I wonder how you would adjust for height?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I use this: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0077RAUTA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER[/ame]

In combination with 1/4" ice maker line, small pump and "anti-siphon" junction and put that on a timer alternating between when your hydro system feeds and you're set. If you're DWC, there is no "feed time" so you can have your ATO go off twice a day either way, whenever you want.


----------

